# Ghost mantis Breeding??



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi there,

I have an adult pair of Phyllocrania paradoxa, Ghost mantis.

They have been mature for about 4/5 weeks now,

I would like to attempt to breed them, are there any tips to it?

The female is quite greedy and has a plump abdomen, where the male does 

not eat as much and is alot thinner looking,

Cheers:2thumb:


----------



## jimfash (Mar 24, 2012)

Ive had some in the past, rlly like em, if u successfully breed them ill be interested in a few ^^


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

bump....:2thumb:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm terrible at this, but I know the theory. Typed out a whole reply but lost it, so here's cliff notes:

Firstly check that she's calling, assuming a posture with her abdomen tip bent down, this is her releasing pheromones to attract a mate.

1: Feed her up, feed her so much she can't eat any more. Then feed her some more.
2: As evening start and the light begins to fade, place the male in a suitable place, preferably loose in a small room with natural lighting, though a large tub with plenty of sticks in it will also work well. In a room, the back of a chair, on a stick resting between two chairs, on the bed or on the outside of a mesh cage are ideal.
3: Leave him to calm down and settle into a good place, fifteen minutes is good, but the longer the better.
4: Once he's settled, place the female, facing away from him, in front of him. Say about four inches or so, close enough to be easily seen, not close enough to spook him.
Actually, while that is the "official" guidelines, I actually found males seem more eager to jump onto a female if you can get her to walk past his face, like diagonally past, though this is not necessarily simple. 
5: Either way, you want her moving, so if you blow on her gently she should start to walk, better if there's an incline, as she'll walk upwards so you know what direction she'll go in. Having her eating is also good, that way she keeps moving and is less likely to decide she's hungry and he's tasty.

Watch the male, when he sees her, what does he do? Antennae pointed towards her? Good, he's interested. Antennae swept back? Not so good.

Ideally the male should see the female, start stalking her and run up to her and jump/flutter on her back. He may land backwards, it's cool, he'll sort it out. Once sorted he should connect, bending his abdomen around to connect to hers. Then you just have to leave them, mating can take hours, sometimes over 24. With any luck, she'll not eat him and when he's done he'll fly off. This is the only issue with doing it loose in a room. The male has a way better chance of flying off successfully, but the next morning you have to play "find the mantis". He'll probably be low down or high up. I've found them wedged under the heater, on posters, behind the curtains etc. 

A good setup btw, is if you can get the male standing sideways on an inclined surface and get the female to walk up it so she passes a couple of inches in front of his face. Plenty of time to see her before she's too far away, good angle of approach etc.


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks mate, Im going to feed her up a bit more first,


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

My "completely full" _H. parviceps_, turned round and ate a male. So be careful.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Hedgewitch said:


> My "completely full" _H. parviceps_, turned round and ate a male. So be careful.


I think it's just the species too be honest, the Parviceps are a pain in the bum! Ghosties are usually quite tolerant towards each other. Although the feeding up first it always a good idea!


----------

